# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Vdekje E Yjeve 2009

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Vitin e kaluar ka parë vdekjen e shumë të yjeve tanë të preferuar. Ne kemi një vështrim mbrapa në disa nga ata që ne e kemi dashur dhe humbi

Kur ne shohim prapa në dekadën e fundit, ka pasur shumë momente të paharrueshme dhe vite të veçantë që qëndrojnë jashtë. Për fat të keq, 2009 ka të ngjarë të jetë mbajtur mend si viti i vdekjes celebrity.

Ne kemi një vështrim mbrapa në ato që kemi dashur dhe të humbur në vitin e kaluar, duke përfshirë Patrick Swayze, Jade Gudi dhe Michael Jackson.

Tony Hart

Artist fëmijët legjendar TV dhe paraqitës vdiq në fillim të vitit 2009, më 18 janar. 83-vjeçari kishte pësuar më parë dy goditje dhe, si rezultat, përdorimi i humbur të dyja duart e tij, duke i bërë atë të paaftë për barazim. Hart kishte qenë në TV për mbi 50 vjet si një prezantues dhe artistit, dhe u bashkua me shpesh nga ndihmës të tij plastelinë, Morph.


Wendy Richard

Shumë e dashur si  aktore vdiq më 26 shkurt në moshën 65 vjeçare, pas humbjes së betejës së saj të gjatë-gjatë me kancerin. Richard, i cili luajti rolin e Pauline Fowler në Eastenders sapun BBC për gati 22 vjet, u largua në vitin 2006 tregojnë se pas vdekjes së karakterit të saj. Trashëgiminë e saj si një aktore pa dyshim do të jetojnë përgjithmonë - në vitin 2007 ajo iu dha titulli Lifetime sapun britanik Çmimin e arritjeve për rolin e saj në Eastenders


Jade Gudi

Jade është, pa dyshim, më i suksesshëm i Britanisë TV realitet ylli. Karriera e saj në qendër të vëmendjes ka filluar kur ajo ishte një housemate në seri e tretë të Big Brother në vitin 2002. Pasi ajo ishte dëbuar, ajo fronted tregon vet e saj TV realitet, filloi aromë e saj dhe u shfaqën vazhdimisht në revista celebrity. Pas shfaqet në Celebrity Big Brother 2007's dhe duke u kapur deri në një debat rreth vërejtjeve të dukshme e saj raciste të Sporte Shilpa Shetty yll, gjërat duket se shkojnë tatëpjetë për Jade tonë. Ajo u diagnostikua me kancer të qafës së mitrës në vitin 2008 dhe, pas një beteje shumë publikun me sëmundjen, Jade vdiq më 22 mars, duke lënë pas Jack Tweed burri dhe dy bijtë e saj, Bobby dhe Fredi.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Natasha Richardson

Award-fitues Natasha Richardson shpesh është referuar si një nga aktoret mirën e Britanisë së (që luajti në kinema dhe në skenë), kështu që kur ajo vdiq papritur për shkak të një dëmtimi ski më 18 mars, ajo erdhi si një goditje të botës dhe për të vepruar fansat e saj. Më 16 mars, ndërsa ski në Quebec, Richardson ra dhe u plagosën kokën e saj. Menjëherë pas incidentit ajo dukej në rregull dhe të ushtruar me ditën e saj, por tri orë më vonë ajo u dërgua në spital. Ajo vdiq në Nju Jork më 18, dhe një autopsi shpallur ajo vdiq për shkak të ndikimit hapur mbi kokën e saj. Pas vdekjes së saj, dritat në Broadway dhe Fundi West London ishin shoi si një shfaqje e respektit.


Michael Jackson

Mbreti i Pop njoftoi set e tij të fundit e tregon jetojnë në mars të këtij viti, dhe deklaroi se "ky është ai për kryerjen e karrierës së tij. Megjithatë, kurrë nuk e tij miliona tifozë nëpër botë mori shansin për të parë idhullin e tyre në skenë edhe një herë të fundit. Me vdekjen e papritur Xhekson më 25 qershor i dërgoi një gurgullimë e shok dhe pikëllimin nëpër botë, dhe që miliona njerëz e kanë paguar haraç në monumente të ndryshme worldwide.Since vdekjen e tij, një film dhe muzikë të shoqëruar është liruar, i titulluar Ky është Ai, duke treguar pas - -skena pamjet e përgatitjes për turne përfundimtar superstar në Londër. Tifozët merrni një sy brenda në legjendë bëjnë atë që ai e bëri më të mirë për muajt e tij të fundit para vdekjes së tij e papritur


Farrah Fawcett

Qershor 2009 jo vetëm që panë vdekjen e Michael Jackson, por edhe Amerika hidhëruar humbjen e Farrah Fawcett. Aktorja Charlie's Angels vdiq vetëm 62 vjeç mëngjesin e 25 qershor në njësinë e kujdesit intensiv në Kaliforni. Fawcett betejë filloi në 2006 kur ajo u diagnostikua me kancer. Pas disa muajsh chemo, ajo u njoftua pa sëmundje, por u kthye dhe në fund të kancerit kosto yll jetës së saj në verën e vitit 2009

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Patrick Swayze

Pas luftës me kancerin për gati dy vjet, zemër-pulsim aktori Patrick Swayze vdiq më 14 shtator. Në janar 2008 Dirty Dancing yll u diagnostikua me kancer pankreatik, një formë të fortë të sëmundjes me vetëm një normë 5 mbijetesën%. Swayze trajtohen sëmundje në kokën e tij, ndërsa mjekohej me guxim të ngutshme për rolin e tij në TV hajvan. Në janar të vitit 2009, megjithatë, ai pranoi se ai mund të ketë vetëm dy vjet lanë - një parashikim, trishtim, ne tani e dimë ishte shumë optimist. Ai ishte 57 kur ai vdiq.


Keith Floyd

Një tjetër humbje tragjike më 14 shtator ishte Keith Floyd, kuzhinier dhe prezantues televiziv i cili kishte qenë në ekranet tona për më shumë se 20 vjet. Në vitin 2002 Floyd pësoi një goditje (e cila ishte e lidhur me pirjen e duhanit e tij të rëndë dhe të shprehive të pijshëm) si dhe në janar të vitit 2008 ai u rrëzua në një pijetore dhe u shtrua në spital. Ai bëri një rikthim të plotë pas incidentit, por shëndeti i tij u keqësua dhe ai vdiq nga një atak në zemër në moshën 65. Si një nga chefs origjinal TV popullor, ai pa dyshim i frymëzuar chefs shumë në sy të publikut sot, të tillë si Worrall Anthony Thompson, i cili tha se i Floyd pas vdekjes së tij: "Unë mendoj se të gjithë ne chefs moderne TV borxh të jetuar në atë . Ai lloj pjellë ne të gjithë. "


Stephen Gately

Më 10 tetor, ne kemi dëgjuar lajmin se Stephen Gately, një e pesta e Boyzone irlandez boyband, kishte vdekur ndërsa për pushime në Majorca. Pas një natë jashtë me burrin e tij Andrew Cowles dhe mik i Georgi tyre Dochev, Gately u gjet i vdekur në divan në banesën e tij. Është raportuar më vonë këngëtari vdiq nga shkaqe natyrore për shkak të lëngjeve në mushkëri. Gately, i cili ishte hapur homoseksual, gëzoi një karrierë të gjatë dhe të suksesshme në Boyzone, dhe ai kishte shumë më tepër për të dhënë profesionalisht, si një shkrimtar dhe interpretues. Ai ishte 33.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Maggie Jones

Aktorja kurorëzim Street Maggie Xhons, i cili luajti Blanche Hunt, vdiq në dhjetor në moshën 75. Ajo së pari u paraqit në sapun 35 vjet më parë, dhe gjatë viteve, portret i saj ngritur Blanche Hunt për statusin Corrie legjendar, duke fituar saj Best Comedy Performanca gong në Awards sapun britanike në 2005 dhe 2008. Në tetor 2009, ajo u shtrua në spital për operacion të vogla dhe edhe pse ajo ishte e thënë të jetë bërë mirë, ajo vdiq në gjumë e saj në mëngjes dhjetor 2. Paraqitjen e saj e fundit në kurorëzim Rruga është transmetuar menjëherë pas vdekjes së saj.

----------


## Eve

wooow se dija qe Jade Goody is gone for good!

Nejse llapaqene e madhe ka qene dhe raciste (Big Brother), por prape gjynah , moshe e re... :xx:

----------

